# Astori: Milan disposto a dare Fossati e Comi, il Cagliari lo valuta 12 mln



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

*Astori: Milan disposto a dare Fossati e Comi, il Cagliari lo valuta 12 mln*

Aggiornammo 7 maggio 2013 
Rilancio del Milan su Astori: Comi, Fossati e conguaglio al Cagliari
Stando a Gianluca Di Marzio il Milan punterebbe nuovamente su Davide Astori tanto che Adriano Galliani avrebbe riaperto la trattativa questo lunedì. La trattativa è ritenuta in linea con la conferma di Allegri per l'apprezzamento del tecnico nei confronti del calciatore. Per arrivare ad Astori al Cagliari potrebbero andare Comi, Fossati oltre ad un conguaglio economico.



Secondo Tuttosport Davide Astori sarebbe il favorito numero per l'arrivo al Milan nella prossima stagione nel caso che Allegri, che già lo ha allenato in passato, rimanga allenatore del Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2013)

Questo qui ci viene accostato ad ogni sessione di mercato ovviamente


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2013)

E' peggio di quelli che abbiamo


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2013)

Beh allora Acciughina vattene!!!


----------



## Djici (20 Marzo 2013)

non ti migliora nulla... anzi come ho letto proprio oggi il rischio acerbi 2 e abbastanza alto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe un inutile Acerbi-bis


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Marzo 2013)

l'alternativa è ogbonna ? non credo sia molto più economico astori, cellino spara cifre esagerate, e poi dal cagliari io prenderei solo naingolan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Marzo 2013)

Atsori, pls


----------



## Frikez (20 Marzo 2013)

3 giocatori conosce Allegri, Matri Lazzari e Astori


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Marzo 2013)

no, no, no, no e ancora no


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Marzo 2013)

Non porta nessun valore aggiunto. Meglio puntare su Salamon


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2013)

Bravino nel contesto del cagliari, ma non lo vedo affatti a grandi livelli, gli manca carattere. Basta vedere la partitaccia fatta contro l'olanda in nazionale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2013)

Mediocre.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2013)

tra i nomi che ci vengono accostati è il peggiore,allo stesso prezzo si possono prendere dedè,dragovic,lovren e chiriches

per non parlare poi di lisandro lopez dell'arsenal de sarandì che con 5-7 milioni lo prendi


----------



## iceman. (21 Marzo 2013)

Scarso


----------



## Aphex (21 Marzo 2013)

Non mi è mai piaciuto, nemmeno quando molti si stracciavano le vesti per averlo ceduto totalmente al Cagliari.
Lento e con dei blackout preoccupanti, in questo assomiglia molto a Mexes anche se con mento alti e bassi.

Ah, l'ho avuto al fantacalcio qui sul forum e ho dovuto venderlo a gennaio per la disperazione, agghiacciante!


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me sottovalutato, certo non parliamo di un fenomeno, a certe cifre andrebbe preso.


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Marzo 2013)

Ricomprare uno che era già nostro dai tempi della primavera è un insulto all'intelligenza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Marzo 2013)

e dello stesso livello mediocre di Mexes Zapata e Bonera non ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità

sempre restando che sarebbe criminale non spendere prima per prendere un paio di centrocampisti top


----------



## runner (22 Marzo 2013)

la solita storia che ripetono da anni


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> e dello stesso livello mediocre di Mexes Zapata e Bonera non ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità
> 
> sempre restando che sarebbe criminale non spendere prima per prendere un paio di centrocampisti top



per me è più scarso sia di mexes che di zapata, con bonera se la giocano, io credo che se mettessimo bonera nel cagliari sarebbe titolare inamovibile


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2013)

Rilancio del Milan su Astori: Comi, Fossati e conguaglio al Cagliari
Stando a Gianluca Di Marzio il Milan punterebbe nuovamente su Davide Astori tanto che Adriano Galliani avrebbe riaperto la trattativa questo lunedì. La trattativa è ritenuta in linea con la conferma di Allegri per l'apprezzamento del tecnico nei confronti del calciatore. Per arrivare ad Astori al Cagliari potrebbero andare Comi, Fossati oltre ad un conguaglio economico.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (7 Maggio 2013)

seriamente, mai capito cosa ci trovi l'opinione pubblica a qualsiasi livello su questo giocatore....mi sembra che la sua dimensione sia il Cagliari. 

noi avremmo bisogno di un Nesta per ricostruire una squadra non di un Astori


----------



## Naruto98 (7 Maggio 2013)

Con astori spero che galliani non dica il prossim'anno che siamo da scudetto perchè è una vergogna.


----------



## Sheldon92 (7 Maggio 2013)

ancora Astori...mabbbastaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Maggio 2013)

Astori non è da Milan.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2013)

se oltre a lui arriva anche un altro difensore come ogbonna dragovic o chiriches mi va bene,ovviamente bonera mexes e zapata non devono esserci,ma la vedo molto difficile una cosa del genere.

Comunque pedullà stasera ha detto che i primi 3 nomi che allegri vuole sono(indipendentemente da dove sarà la prossima stagione) astori,nainggolan e poli,per quest'ultimo a detta di pedullà attualmente siamo in vantaggio anche sulla juve

- - - Aggiornato - - -

se oltre a lui arriva anche un altro difensore come ogbonna dragovic o chiriches mi va bene,ovviamente bonera mexes e zapata non devono esserci,ma la vedo molto difficile una cosa del genere.

Comunque pedullà stasera ha detto che i primi 3 nomi che allegri vuole sono(indipendentemente da dove sarà la prossima stagione) astori,nainggolan e poli,per quest'ultimo a detta di pedullà attualmente siamo in vantaggio anche sulla juve


----------



## iceman. (7 Maggio 2013)

Eh beh ogbonna se lo piglia la juve a noi ci tocca sto cesso..
piuttosto rinnovo a yepes o schiero antonini centrale, non sto scherzando.
Ehhh ma allegri chiede i top player... lazzari astori matri. PROVINCIALE 100%


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2013)

solito nome. non credo sia in ottica Milan a meno che non ci serve per la questione dei giocatori del vivaio


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2013)




----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Maggio 2013)

allegri fortunatamente leverà le tende tra due settimane,quindi il suo difensore del cuore non arriverà


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Maggio 2013)

Oh mio Dio.......


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2013)

raga ma se vendiamo antonini e abate (ad esempio) come stiamo messi con il numero di giocatori del vivaio?


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Maggio 2013)

Al posto di migliorare la difesa la peggioriamo  speriamo che il Napoli ci faccia un favore


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2013)

*Secondo il Daily Mail, c'è anche l'inserimento del City per Astori*

Ma magari


----------



## Ale (7 Maggio 2013)

perche ci sara ancora allegri il prossimo anno?


----------



## iceman. (7 Maggio 2013)

certo e' il nostro allenatore del cuore "cit


----------



## Dexter (7 Maggio 2013)

zapata è molto molto più forte. ho detto tutto.


----------



## iceman. (7 Maggio 2013)

ma pure yepes e bonera


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> raga ma se vendiamo antonini e abate (ad esempio) come stiamo messi con il numero di giocatori del vivaio?



Se petagna e cristante vengono messi in prima squadra credo prenderanno il loro posto


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2013)

Astori è un giocatore sottovalutato che ha bisogno di una grande squadra. Andasse alla Juventus ad esempio sono certo si dimostrerebbe uno dei difensori più forti del campionato.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Astori è un giocatore sottovalutato che ha bisogno di una grande squadra. Andasse alla Juventus ad esempio sono certo si dimostrerebbe uno dei difensori più forti del campionato.



Eh si... ma la Rube ha una fase difensiva che Milan e tutte le squadre d'europa (Bayern a parte) si sognano..


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2013)

Ma su dai,non è questo il difensore che ci fa fare il salto di qualità.Tanto vale restare così.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Maggio 2013)

a febbraio contro di noi si è fatto espellere, evidentemente era già nostro


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Maggio 2013)

Giocatorino,spero stia alla larga dal Milan.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Maggio 2013)

Il nome di Astori spunta fuori ad ogni sessione di calciomercato.
Cresciuto nel Milan, ha lavorato con il nostro attuale allenatore...facile costruirci su un presunto scoop.


----------



## Bawert (7 Maggio 2013)

Io invece spero che venga


----------



## Blu71 (23 Maggio 2013)

Calciomercato Milan: Ranocchia si allontana, Astori si avvicina

Tuttosport


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato Milan: Ranocchia si allontana, Astori si avvicina
> 
> Tuttosport



Basta con questo Astori!


----------



## jaws (24 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato Milan: Ranocchia si allontana, Astori si avvicina
> 
> Tuttosport



Quindi c'è stato un momento in cui Ranocchia era vicino??


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2013)

Ma quanti difensori centrali vogliamo prendere?!


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Ieri pedulla' ha detto che oltre a sto cesso , qualora dovesse andare alla roma , ha chiesto pure lazzari.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2013)

Ancora sto scarpone?


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Se resta e' nostro. Il grande astori.


----------



## peppe75 (24 Maggio 2013)

io spero ogbonna....è più forte fisic...


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Maggio 2013)

Un difensore centrale penso sia obbligatorio prenderlo, ma di sicuro uno di ottima fattura, non Astori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma quanti difensori centrali vogliamo prendere?!


In realtà nessuno, non sappiamo manco chi mettere in panchina.


----------



## Frikez (24 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ieri pedulla' ha detto che oltre a sto cesso , qualora dovesse andare alla roma , ha chiesto pure lazzari.



Astori, Lazzari e Matri, il trio degli scarpari


----------



## runner (24 Maggio 2013)

certo che abbiamo una dirigenza fantastica.....

l' ano scorso che abbiamo ceduto Thiago e Allegri era confermato non glielo abbiamo preso, quest' anno invece appena sarà ufficiale il tutto glielo prenderanno.....


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

si tipo gasperini/palacio


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

*Secondo Pedulla il Milan vuole Astori per la difesa, il costo del cartellino si aggira attorno ai 12 milioni, il Milan è disposto a inserire Comi e Fossati nella trattativa.*


----------



## Van The Man (7 Giugno 2013)

Astori ci viene accostato grosso modo dalla stagione 1977-78. Tra poco sarà pronto per il Milan Glorie


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Astori ci viene accostato grosso modo dalla stagione 1977-78. Tra poco sarà pronto per il Milan Glorie


Gloria honoris causa


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Ha lo stesso costo di Ogbonna ma prendiamo lui


----------



## Albijol (7 Giugno 2013)

12 milioni per Astori ROTFL


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Giugno 2013)

12 milioni astori...cioè boh...follia!


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2013)

sto sentendo delle valutazioni assurde quando si parla di giocatori accostati al milan!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2013)

12 mln per Astori......


----------



## MisterBet (7 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;203262 ha scritto:


> Ha lo stesso costo di Ogbonna ma prendiamo lui



Tutti e due sono reduci da una stagione inquietante comunque...Ogbonna si lascia preferire giusto perchè sembra avere più qualità da poter sviluppare ma oggi come oggi sono giocatori paragonabili...entrambi non da 12 M...


----------



## iceman. (7 Giugno 2013)

Piuttosto mi riprendo senderos


----------



## Gnagnazio (7 Giugno 2013)

Ricordate tutti, che Astori era nostro due anni fa. L'abbiamo venduto 4 mln al Cagliari.


----------



## Dexter (7 Giugno 2013)

fossati,comi e 3-4 milioni...di più è follia. per me vale sui 7-8 milioni,l'ultima stagione ha giocato meglio terlizzi del siena di questo qui.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2013)

Non è scarso...ma vale 6-7-8 mln.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2013)

Astori è molto molto scarso


----------



## prebozzio (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma... Lovren?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedulla il Milan vuole Astori per la difesa, il costo del cartellino si aggira attorno ai 12 milioni, il Milan è disposto a inserire Comi e Fossati nella trattativa.*



Un incubo.INCUBO.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2013)

A me Astori piace, ha bisogno di fare il salto in una grande.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

ma prenderlo in comproprietà no ? almeno se ti va male rischi poco e lo puoi rispedire al mittente.....tipo acerbi.


----------



## Frikez (7 Giugno 2013)

È di una lentezza disarmante, il nuovo Laursen  
E come qualcuno ricordava era nostro, l'abbiamo lasciato in Sardegna per soli 4 milioni.


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma prenderlo in comproprietà no ? almeno se ti va male rischi poco e lo puoi rispedire al mittente.....tipo acerbi.



Ha 26 anni, non te lo danno in comproprietà, sul tavolo hanno offerte importanti per lui, vogliono monetizzare per fare un gran bel mercato.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha 26 anni, non te lo danno in comproprietà, sul tavolo hanno offerte importanti per lui, vogliono monetizzare per fare un gran bel mercato.



la juve ha preso isla e asamoah con le comproprietà....e il cileno probabilmente manco lo riscatteranno.

dubito ci siano squadre disposte a strapparsi i capelli pur di portare a casa astori....forse qualche squadra russa e basta. 
in italia chi lo può prendere ? la roma è su benatia, la juve su ogbonna, rimaniamo noi e il napoli. 

cmq ci possono mettere dentro tutti i giovani che vogliono, ma più di 6/7 mln cash non ce li butterei.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2013)

A sto punto prendevamo Andreolli a zero


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma speriamo che il Napoli lo prenda e osceno ,quest'anno ha fatto 3/4 autoreti ci manca ancora lui che la butta nella nostra porta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2013)

Ecco, l'acquisto di Astori sarebbe qualcosa di grave.


----------



## Bawert (7 Giugno 2013)

Io spero arrivi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Giugno 2013)

non è un cattivo difensore,a mio parere.Ma costa troppo per il suo reale valore ed è sicuramente inferiore ai nostri due attuali titolari(mexes e zapata)


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2013)

tra 3 o 4 anni si provera a comprare fossati e comi... ceduti per pochi soldi per comprare astori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

Astori è imbarazzante, tutte le partite che ho visto ha sempre fatto cahare a spruzzo, ma perchè è così ben considerato?? Io non capisco, sul serio


----------

